# programmed rapid start



## mbednarik (Oct 10, 2011)

I am bidding a ballast/lamp upgrade at a small commercial office bld. I am going to offer 3 different grades. One just an instant start electronic t8 ballast with standard f32t8 lamps. 2nd instant start electronic t8 ballast with 25 watt 4' energy saving lamps. 3rd programmed start ballast with teh 25 watt 4' energy saving lamps. These lights are not controlled by an occ sensor just standard switches. Will the programmed start still increase the lamp life being that they are on 8hrs/cycle? Or is it just a waste of money. BTW the existing fixtures are t12 rapid start so the programmed start would be compatible with the ends.


----------



## Cletis (Aug 20, 2010)

*programmed*

waste of money on the programmed for 8 hr shifts. program mostly for many many switching per day


----------



## Cletis (Aug 20, 2010)

*info*

Accelerated cycle testing of the instant, rapid, and programmed starting methods has yielded surprising results (Figure 3). In 15 minute on / 5 minute off cycles, most rapid and instant start ballasts supply about 16,000 starts with a 50 percent lamp survival rate. The programmed start ballasts, however, exceed 40,000 starts. Additionally, the instant start ballasts were equivalent to or better than the rapid start models tested.


----------



## Electric_Light (Apr 6, 2010)

Theoretically no. If the lamp end heaters are kept on after ignition, it could, but realistically modern programmed rapid start ballasts cut down the cathodes after ignition to save energy.

In manufacturers spec sheets, you'll see 12hr/cycle life of 40K instant/52K programmed rapid start. Since its not possible to test the product for that duration of time, the data is based on extrapolation. I'm not sure about the validity of the claim. 

There are places where PRS is justified despite long burn time, such as classrooms where the lamps are left on for a long time, but they see relatively frequent cycling such as each time the instructor uses the projector. 

Research shows dumb electronic rapid start(these were around in 80s and 90s, but largely obsolete now) offers no advantage over instant start. Programmed start offers advantage where the lamps are cycled quite a few times a day. 

I wouldn't spec PRS in your situation unless occupancy sensor integration is planned in the near future.


----------

